# U-Boat Communication



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

My U-Boat won't communicate with me! I run with battery power on my Aristocraft U25b with the on-board train engineer receiver. I've tried many different ways of positioning the antenna and have finally managed to get communications within five feet, previously it was five inches. This is difficult on a 330 foot layout. The latest configuration which gets me within five feet of the antenna tip is a capacitor on each motor and a section of rail mounted under the hood with the antenna wire attached.
Does anyone know of a better way? I'm thinking of mounting hand rails on top of the hood which would act as antennas.
I would like to hear from anyone who has had similar problems.
Thanks.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Submerged, a UQC works for somewhat garbled but discernible communication. 
At Periscope Depth, either an antenna mast raised or a floating wire extended which floats just under the surface and picks up LF radio waves, but only receives, not for transmitting. 
Generally speaking, once underway, transmissions cease as it will give your position away to the bad guys. 

At least that worked for me.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 06/24/2009 6:14 PM
Submerged, a UQC works for somewhat garbled but discernible communication. 
At Periscope Depth, either an antenna mast raised or a floating wire extended which floats just under the surface and picks up LF radio waves, but only receives, not for transmitting. 
Generally speaking, once underway, transmissions cease as it will give your position away to the bad guys. 

At least that worked for me.

Bad....just flat bad...but then again, it's coming from an ex-submariner.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The U boat, won't communicate, is there a chance it is it missing?


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

There is no such thing as an ex-submariner.

Jeff


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Jeff- You are abso-freaking-lootelie correct. 

Trying to explain that to a Bird Farmer is impossible, so I didn't try. 

Life is simple. Either you are qualified or you are not. 

ET(SS), QUALIFIED USS SeaHorse, SS(N) 669


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like you swam into a tough crowd....

Battery power? make a slider and use a rail. Others have done it ask...but first they will suggest you do a search first as that has been discussed more than running silent!

Next time use brand names, they are all the same, but different. Those with experience with your set up might respond.

A GE submarine.... who'd athunk it?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jeff Livingston on 06/24/2009 8:28 PM
Mike,

There is no such thing as an ex-submariner.

Jeff


Yo...Jeff...was being nice. Coulda said ex-sub-mariner. hehehehehe


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Could have. 
But you're smarter than to try........ 

You'll never know when some bubblehead will be sitting next to you...... 

All you guys riding around in those nice gray painted targets......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a 75 MHz TE right? 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found the 75mhz Aristocraft/Crest transmitter sometimes works better if the telescoping antenna is not extended all the way out. 

I have tried the receiver to the track connection in the engine (mine is the all metal RDC). 

Then I placed a Black Kat antenna under the RDC and this has worked better for me.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes I'm using the Aristocraft 75MHz transmitter & receiver with the Aristocraft battery pack.
Using a slider on the rail head sounds interesting, but first I'm going to try connecting the antenna wire to the side handrails and see how that works out.
Thanks.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a miniature antenna that can be use with that receiver. They might help. Another, more expensive, solution is to use a different radio system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might be getting interference from the on-board regulator. If you could isolate the rest of the electrics so you only had the motor hooked up, this could help deduce the problem. 

Regards, Greg


----------

